# Gym only has Technogym machines, help with a workout regime?



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

Newbie here, so forgive the rant/lack of knowledge.

Been out of the gym for 2 months, due to a mix of things (college/life/fed up with technogym). I wanted to find a good ol' fashioned gym with basic equipment that does the job (i.e. bench, squat rack, deadlift area etc) but no luck anywhere within 30 minute bus ride. So for now until I cann afford my own place it seems I'm stuck with technogym, so I plan on making the best out of a bad situation. My problem is from February-November 2012 I was on a cut, an I didn't know that much about setting up a good regime and the `personal trainers` jut put me on any old thing that would get me moving and it ended up being a mess. As a result I'm sitting at 75kg, 6ft 2 and around 13/14% bf with a fair bit of loose skin. I did not bad, getting from 107kg to 75kg but still, it isn't pretty haha. I think I have about 144/145 lbm so need to bulk up a fair bit, heck my ribs are wider than my waist at this point!

/rant 

So, could some kindhearted person help me put together a semi-decent (if possible) workout that will allow me to bulk up efficiently? I'll stick to a good diet with an aim of 1/2 lb a week gain to minimise fat so it's a 50/50 ratio and I don't blow up to a house before summer.

Cheers guys,


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try a push pull leg routine. That seems to ork well.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! I'll look into it, I know I'm going to die tomorrow when the gym reopens, but I want to do it right this time. Bulk up to 13/13.5 stone and cut down for summer  . Out of interest, how much do you's here normally aim to gain a month?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Another vote for a push/pull/legs type routine, I've tried countless routines but push/pull/legs is by far my favorite and the one I keep coming back to.

With out looking at any notes i think this is my current push/pull/legs-

Push-

Bench (rotate between flat and incline)

Bench (narrow grip)

Flys

Tricep push down

Pull-

Bent over rows

Seated rows

Wide lat pulls

Srugs

Curls (preacher)

Legs-

Leg press

Squats

Calf raises

Dead lifts

Dead lifts on leg day isn't totally right but it works for me and ballances the work outs for me time wise.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

So wait, the Gym has no Free Weights, Benches etc? Just machines? :S


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

OrganicSteel said:


> So wait, the Gym has no Free Weights, Benches etc? Just machines? :S


They have a rack of dumbbells, but they don't go that heavy and are set in weight. It's a small gym as the main one two towns away got burned down so this is a kind of replacement, until the other one reopens. It's all machines apart from the dumbbells. An yeah, no bench..... :cursing:


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, gym reopened after the xmas/new year holidays and this was the workout they put together pre xmas, going to get a review the coming Monday:

Abs: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/core-exercises-equipment/selection/total-abdominal/447

Chest Press: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/upper-body-equipment/selection/chest-press/405

Abductor: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/lower-body-strength-equipment/element-+/abductor/1771

Adductor: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/lower-body-strength-equipment/selection/adductor/395

Arm Curl: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/upper-body-equipment/element-+/arm-curl/1791

Leg Extension: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/lower-body-strength-equipment/selection/leg-extension/423

Arm Extension: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/upper-body-equipment/selection/arm-extension/399

Leg Curl: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/lower-body-strength-equipment/selection/leg-curl/421

Leg Press: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/lower-body-strength-equipment/selection/leg-press/425

Lat Machine: http://www.technogym.com/gb/products/strength-training/core-exercises-equipment/element-+/lat-machine/1777

They just got a shoulder press in as well, going to get that added in next week and have an overall review. Could someone comment on the regime just now? I feel like I've had a decent workout after it, but I won't want to be wasting time. I spent all of last year losing the weight, now I need to pack on some muscle.

Also going to ask if there's a possibility of getting a bench, even just to efficiently use the rack of dumbbells they have.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Hiya mate, yeah its a nightmare isn't it!! Mine is a fitness gym more than a proper gym, its got all the isolation machines too, 2 benches and db's up to 35 kilo but no barbell or plates!!!!.

I've had to re adjust my plan, wanted to do the 5x5 routine but i've had to put that on the back burner for a while. I've swapped bench press for db press flat and incline and db flyes. Squats have had to be replaced with leg presses and then leg extensions/curls for my other leg exercises. Then isolation exercises for my sholders and db's for my arms.

I asked at reception and they reckon they have ordered a barbell and plates, if they ain't here in 3 months when my contract runs out i'm off!!!!!!


----------

